# Robert Downey Jr Sings With Sting And Absolutely Kills It



## 4thseason (Mar 31, 2013)

Just passing this along. I don't know how many of you are fans of either of these guys, this is live from Stings 60th birthday concert.

I gotta say I totally enjoyed this(better than the studio track imho)and it got me to break out Zenyattà Mondatta. I've now been listening to The Police and Sting most of the afternoon.

Robert Downey Jr sounds a lot like Sting these days with his delivery and tone. Much better compared to the Ally Mcbeal with Sting which was pretty good in its own right.

Ripped and just listened to on my home 2 channel-sound quality is pretty good for a YT vid if not a bit compressed.

Robert Downey Jr a true renaissance man of our time? Glad to see he got out of his coke fueled youth in one piece. I remember seeing him cry in his court appearance and thinking he was a great actor who's career was over thanks to out of control drug use. Guess I was mistaken. 






Sorry if this was a repost I haven't seen it here 

B~


----------



## sunshinefc3s (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

He looks a bit goofy onstage, but damn, he can sing! I add the full discography from The Police to my music rotation on the first day of summer every year...it's excellent "windows down" music, lol.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Robert Downey Jr. album - The Futurist

Amazon.com: The Futurist: Music


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I hate the song but I was impressed nonetheless. I shared it on FB and the reactions were interesting. lol

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## steveholt (Feb 25, 2014)

like a boss


----------

